# Legalities: where can you shoot?



## Wingnutt (Jul 20, 2008)

Coming back to the sport from over a decade off..

back in the day, I could put a target next to my fence at my apartment and shoot away no problems.

but Im wondering if that (like so many other things) has changed..

I live in an apartment, I would love to be able to just put the target in my garage and shoot at it from outside.. I know it would be safe etc etc.. but would I get in trouble for it? 

what about shooting at a public park? (again with reasonable care taken to be safe about target placement)

Im just curious where the law stands on bows and shooting them.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

i was told by a DNR officer that it is perfectly legal to shoot targets with a bow and arrow in my backyard, just nothing alive. i dont think you can shoot at public parks, but it all depends on the state you live in.A sherriff or DNR officer can usually tell you


----------



## K.Jensen (Jul 2, 2008)

Many parks here in AZ have it posted that you cannot shoot archery or hit golf balls in the parks.


----------



## Wingnutt (Jul 20, 2008)

K.Jensen said:


> Many parks here in AZ have it posted that you cannot shoot archery or hit golf balls in the parks.


Well my local park stats "no fireworks or firearms" but thats it.

the park is rather large and even at peak times VERY sparsely populated. I cant see any issue with shooting there myself, but my judgment is not what counts.


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

Wingnutt said:


> Well my local park stats "no fireworks or firearms" but thats it.
> 
> the park is rather large and even at peak times VERY sparsely populated. I cant see any issue with shooting there myself, but my judgment is not what counts.


Check with your local law, and be sure the person you are talking to understands a bow IS NOT a firearm. In my town, we can't shoot firearms, but archery is perfectly legal. Also, if you shoot at your home, be sure you have a suitable backstop for that occasional flyer.:wink:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

DO NOT SHOOT anywhere where there is the remotest possibility of a stray arrow hitting someone.

There have been lots of threads about this - people shooting in their backyards for years with no problems, and the cops/neighbors approval and so on.

But there have also been threads here of accidents - nocks breaking, strings and d-loops letting go, and the arrows going through fences and hitting cars and things by accident.

Check your local by-laws regarding discharge of projectiles within residential areas. And even if it's legal, don't take any risks. Not only could you hurt someone and get yourself in a heap of trouble, you'll hurt archery in general.

It's just not worth the risk. Again - DO NOT SHOOT anywhere where there is the remotest possibility of a stray arrow hitting someone.


----------



## thr2tom (Mar 26, 2005)

Ny is 500 feet from any dwelling unless you have written permision from the owner.


----------



## JD45 (Aug 20, 2006)

If you live in an apartment, then aside from the law, it is up to the owner of the apartment complex. It is their property.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

First you are going to have to check with local zoning and laws, county ordinances and city ordinances as well to determine the legality of shooting a bow within city limits, proximity to dwellings, etc. Some towns classify archery as firearms, so shooting them in city limits is a no go.

Second you do not own the land, so even if legal you will have to get permission from the landowner. Most are too worried about liability issues to allow such things, especially at an apartment comples.

I doubt very seriously that any state park or city park will allow shooting bows within the parks. Possible, but very doubtful.......


----------



## Ray.Klefstad (Oct 7, 2006)

You really need to check your local ordinances as it will vary from city to city. If you live in a rural area, it is more likely they will allow you to shoot your bow.

Where I live in CA (where almost everything fun is illegal), it is illegal to shoot a bow in the city limits unless it is at an archery range. There are free public archery ranges in several public parks. Archery shops can have indoor archery ranges. We also see signs posted at parks saying *archery and golf are prohibited*.

If you shot inside your apartment or garage, as long as no one could see you, I don't see how you could get a citation. If you are visible to others, then it may become an issue.

Just remember, an arrow from a compound bow will blow right through drywall and into the next apartment. You can bet someone will call the police if any projectile comes into their apartment or house.

Ray


----------



## Buksknr53 (Mar 30, 2006)

I checked with a local police officer and he told me that in the county where I live, shooting a bow in a residential area is considered discharging a deadly weapon! He told me that firing a gun or bow would carry the same penalty. After seeing a few guys shooting their bows in their back yards with no regards to safety, I fully understand why the law exists!


----------



## DeerslayinSOB (Aug 11, 2006)

Perfectly legal here in Illinois. I spoke with the authorities about this and they told that is nothing prohibiting the use of a bow on your property. Heck I have had a police officer watch me shoot one day and he sat in amazement because he did not think that bows were that accurate. 

If you do decide to shoot in your backyard or something make sure that you take the extra precautions, so that you limit any chance of a possible injury to someone else.


----------



## lucytom25 (4 mo ago)

Wingnutt said:


> Well my local park stats "no fireworks or firearms" but thats it. the park is rather large and even at peak times VERY sparsely populated. I cant see any issue with shooting there myself, but my judgment is not what counts.


 My first step would be to see if you can get an area designated as an archery range. If not, common sense should say no archery or deadly weapons use of any type. You will lack the control of the background and sides of your range to pedestrian traffic.


----------



## lucytom25 (4 mo ago)

Wingnutt said:


> Coming back to the sport from over a decade off..
> 
> back in the day, I could put a target next to my fence at my apartment and shoot away no problems.
> 
> ...


Hello, I live in an apartment in Az and the Owner and management have allowed a couple to put a 75 yard archery range parallel (10yds off back decks) to our bldgs. I’m not sure if this is legal, but definitely dangerous. Common sense doesn’t always come into play when convenience is at stake. I’m not aware of any laws in Az that specifically prohibit this type of stupidity. If you hunt with the bow you’re aware 1 errant arrow can result in death, which is permanent.


----------



## lucytom25 (4 mo ago)

lucytom25 said:


> Hello, I live in an apartment in Az and the Owner and management have allowed a couple to put a 75 yard archery range parallel (10yds off back decks) to our bldgs. I’m not sure if this is legal, but definitely dangerous. Common sense doesn’t always come into play when convenience is at stake. I’m not aware of any laws in Az that specifically prohibit this type of stupidity. If you hunt with the bow you’re aware 1 errant arrow can result in death, which is permanent.


Btw, if it was into a garage, no problem. You have complete control of the background and very likely the sides down range.


----------



## MinnesotaNice (8 mo ago)

I stopped in my local police department and spoke to the sheriff. He told me it isn't legal to shoot within city limits but he did tell me to speak to my neighbors. He said if they are fine with it I'll never see cops. Unfortunately, new neighbors moved in with 3 little boys. I gonna have to wait years before I can shoot in my backyard. 

Lucky I've got nice places to shoot around me. I'm also building a shooting bay in my basement


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

I move frequently…29 times in 32 years due to my occupation. 
I always check local ordinances as they will often provide the best guidance. Some simply state no “projectile” and will not specifically state an arrow or mention bows, archery, guns, sling shots…etc.
Some will be very confusing. I’m moving at the end of the month and the city I’m moving to allows bowhunting with 10 contiguous acres but not shooting a projectile or arrows. So technically I can shoot deer but can’t target practice.


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

It's a 2008 thread so he's probably figured it out by now. But common sense in 2008 was different than now. Now people have to ask permission to go pee..............lol. Common sense has gave way to fear, oppression and structure.


----------

